# Is BBA in Retails Operation from SMU(Distance Learning Course) good?



## clerkman1612 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello Digit Experts guys. I want to open a* small ecommerce business*. So* BBA in Retails Operation *From *SMU(Distance Learning Course)* good or sufficient. I has not yet planned for MBA. I m at now only 12th Commerce Pass with good % score in CBSE exams.
So Please Help me in giving a good advice. Anyway, Happy Diwali to all of u.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## reddead (Nov 2, 2013)

clerkman1612 said:


> Hello Digit Experts guys. I want to open a* small ecommerce business*. So* BBA in Retails Operation *From *SMU(Distance Learning Course)* good or sufficient. I has not yet planned for MBA. I m at now only 12th Commerce Pass with good % score in CBSE exams.
> So Please Help me in giving a good advice. Anyway, Happy Diwali to all of u.
> Thanks in Advance.



first of all, why do you want to do a distance course? go to a regular college, you'll definetely get to learn more from the interaction with the peer group...

also IMO don't be so rigid, what if something doesn't work out? its good to have back up options...do a regular BBA (my personal advice)
and since you want to go in the field of ecom, get your degree and work in a ecom company, get some experience and then do your thing....that experience will make the difference.

also work a little bit on your english.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 2, 2013)

BBA is useless even if you do it from regular college.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Nov 2, 2013)

redhead . I m also confused about 1 thing. Retail Management n Marketing r 2 different thing? And the point which u said about get ur degree n work in ecom company is that I m already 33. So it is difficult for me to get a job since I has already mentioned in previous post that I m at now only 12th Pass Commerce(1998).

sandeep but I m already 12th Pass Commerce. So I will have to pursue undergraduate degree course.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 3, 2013)

If you want to do BBA then there is such a course in GITAM,Visakhapatnam but it is a regular one AFAIK. But enquire about any Distance Education Courses offered at this campus via online.OK.


----------



## reddead (Nov 3, 2013)

Completely misunderstood the situation, I thought you just passed your 12th and are 17-18...
Disregard what I said earlier.

Retail and marketing are definitely different, retail being more specific and marketing more general.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Nov 3, 2013)

reddead bhai.Can you tell me about doing BBA from Correspondence(which university and which college?)And also please tell me whether Distance Learning is better (from SMU) or Correspondence(from Delhi Area)?Thanks Bhai


----------



## reddead (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't have a idea about distance or correspondence...but I am guessing there's not much of a difference, still you better ask someone who knows


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2013)

Be it BBA or some other Graduation level course, I don't recommend Distance Education at this point as it have no value.

Nowadays Masters are considered as lowest requirement degree, and at this point if someone does Graduation from distance, half of the career doors are closed.

Better go to regular course. If you can't pay for BBA, go for B.COM(Hons) but don't go for distance education at this point to save your money.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 3, 2013)

Let me tell you something,No hard feeling BBA And BBM is most useless degree,it has literally no scope at all.You are better of with a B.com degree

Okay,Ignore the above statement.What do you work as presently?


----------



## clerkman1612 (Nov 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Let me tell you something,No hard feeling BBA And BBM is most useless degree,it has literally no scope at all.You are better of with a B.com degree
> 
> Okay,Ignore the above statement.What do you work as presently?


Bhai. I want to open a small ecommerce business in Delhi.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 3, 2013)

Why you need these useless degree to open small ecommerce bussiness.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Nov 3, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Why you need these useless degree to open small ecommerce bussiness.


Sandeep Bhai
Because I learned from experiences when several years ago I opened a mobile phone business but it was a flop.So I thought carefully that this time after learning therotically n then practically how to run a business? So here BBA studies will help me a lot in it.
And also there r several important topic in BBA (Retails Operation) such as Research Methods,Advertising & Sales,Small Business Management,E-Commerce(which is backbone), and also Retail Management e.t.c which will help me in the E-Commerce Business.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 3, 2013)

Even if you do MBA you wont learn anything important.Also with e commerece bussiness what matter most is your practical experience. Your theroritical knowledge would have little help. In anycase you are doing course for knowledge and not for degree.
However what you get from a indian universities would be degree paper and not knowledge. Most of the professors themselves dont have any knowledge that they can pass around. Also you would be studying an ancient syllabus which would have been obsolete decades ago.
What should you do is search the internet. there are lots of good videos of how to run a bussiness. You can easily acquire good knowledge of all the topics you want. And these ones are actually uptodate and useful unlike BBA courses.
By doing a BBA course you would be just wasting lot of time, you would be spending most of your time writing useless assignments.


----------



## reddead (Nov 3, 2013)

Bhai I am a BBA myself, so trust me when I say it, it won't help even a bit...

Only thing we were taught was to rattafication of theory. 0 value addition.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Nov 3, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Even if you do MBA you wont learn anything important.Also with e commerece bussiness what matter most is your practical experience. Your theroritical knowledge would have little help. In anycase you are doing course for knowledge and not for degree.
> However what you get from a indian universities would be degree paper and not knowledge. Most of the professors themselves dont have any knowledge that they can pass around. Also you would be studying an ancient syllabus which would have been obsolete decades ago.
> What should you do is search the internet. there are lots of good videos of how to run a bussiness. You can easily acquire good knowledge of all the topics you want. And these ones are actually uptodate and useful unlike BBA courses.
> By doing a BBA course you would be just wasting lot of time, you would be spending most of your time writing useless assignments.


Sandeep Bhai

Redhead bhai.
I agree with both of you about you said.But since I m 33 with 12th Pass Commerce only.So for practical experience which firm or company will hire me.Please give your opinion about this point.Actually my whole life depends upon by my decision with of course your help in giving advice.That why I m being very careful.Thanks


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought you already had some practical knowledge about the E commerce business thats you gona start.
See even if you do BBA right now companys are not gona hire you. SO you will just waste your time doing BBA.
First of all why did you choose  e commerce business. You must have thought of something. If you didnt and just bindly decided to do something then your chance of succeeding is very less. E commerce is a very tough business and unless you pump a lot of money in it chance of success is very less.
You have to thoroughly analyze your business before you start.How much money are you gona need.How many competitors are there. What are the strength of your competitors.How much time you gona take to break even. How much profit you gona make. Present market conditions etc. You have to calculate everything before jumping bec this is risky business.
To be honest mobile business was far more lucrative and had high chance of success. I dont know why you failed that.May be bec theres one shop every 10m now.
If you need practical knowledge your only chance is to hire some1 who has one or work as a office boy in these e commerce companys. I know a guy who learned everything about a bussiness working as  a  office boy then he started his own bussiness and stole clients of the company he worked by undercutting them. Now hes a millionare.


----------

